# FAQ Tips > Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials >  Filesharing unter Linux

## hunter

*Einleitung (Bitte lesen)*

Hier entstehen nach und nach Beschreibungen zu verschiedenen Filesharing Systemen. Wenn jemand von euch auch einen Beitrag schreiben möchte, sollte er sie bitte ähnlich ausführlich gestalten wie ich. Das hat den Sinn und Zweck, das auch Anfänger damit zurecht kommen können und ihnen der Einstieg etwas erleichtert und "versüsst" wird.

Folgende HowTos gibts zur Zeit:


eDonkey (eDonkey 2000)
MLDonkey (eDonkey 2000, FastTrack, eDonkey 2000, Overnet, Gnutella, Direct Connect etc. in einem)
Lopster (OpenNap)
Limewire (Gnutella)
Gnut (Gnutella, Konsole)
Windows Filesharing Tools (Kazaa, WinMX, eMule)
dctc + dc_gui (Direct Connect)
XNap (OpenNap)
Gtk-Gnutella und Qtella (beide Gnutella)
giFT (OpenFastTrack, Gnutella, FastTrack, OpenNap)
Overnet (Overnet)

Sonder HowTo zu: Firewalls und Filesharing

XMule (eDonkey 2000)
PySoulSeek (SoulSeek)
Azureus (BitTorrent)
BitTornado (BitTorrent)
Furthur
Another Bittorrent Client (ABC) (BitTorrent)*NEU*


*Rechtliche Hinweise: Urheberschutzgesetz / Copyright*

Seit dem 13.09.2003 ist das neue Urheberschutzgesetz in Kraft. Die dadurch bedingten rechtlichen Änderungen sind unbedingt zu beachten!

Der Einsatz von Filesharing Tools selbst ist zunächst einmal legal, ein entsprechendes Gerücht wurde aus Industriekreisen zwar häufig kolportiert, ist aber nicht richtig. Entscheidend für die Legalität ist aber letztlich die Legalität der angebotenen bzw. geladenen Medien.

Als Anbieter darf man also nur Sachen anbieten, die nicht unter den Urheberschutz fallen bzw. vom Autor freigegeben sind. Ein Beispiel ist Musik von einer Band aus dem Freundeskreis, wenn die Bandmitglieder das erlauben. Verboten ist nach dem neuen Gesetz u.a. das Knacken eines Kopierschutzes einer CD und das Anbieten der Musik nach dem Knacken.

Genauso darf der Suchende nur Sachen downloaden, die frei sind und nicht das Copyright verletzen, also z. B. GPL Software.

Hier ist also letztlich jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich, sich über die Legalität der angeboten bzw. geladenen Medien zu informieren. Das ganze ist vergleichbar mit der Post. Die Post ist nicht verantwortlich für den Inhalt der transportierten Briefe. Das Verschicken eines geklauten Radios per Post würde natürlich nicht den vorherigen Diebstahl legalisieren.

Wer sich über das Gesetz informieren möchte:

http://transpatent.com/gesetze/urhg.html


Änderungen:

03.10.2002, hunter: erstellt
08.11.2003, stefan.becker: Inhaltsverzeichnis mit Links, Hinweise&Link zum neuen Urheberschutzgesetz
10.11.2003, hunter: giFT HowTo um Open Napster Plugin erweitert
26.5.2004, hunter: Neue BitTorrent Howto: BitTornado
18.6.2004, hunter: Neue BitTorrent Howto: ABC

----------


## hunter

*Files: Musik, Videos, Programme, Bilder, ISOs*

*Funktionsweise:*

eDonkey ist ein bedonderes System, weil es aus einem losen Netzwerk von Servern besteht an denen sich jeweils die Clients anmelden. Files sind dann sowohl von den Servern als auch von den Clients zu bekommen. Zudem ld eDonkey Paketweise herrunter, so das es z.B. Pakete 1-5 auf Server A bekommt, Pakete 17-23 vom Client Y an Server B usw. Die Geschwindigkeit hngt demnach stark von der Anzahl der Quellen ab. Aber der Vorteil ist, das ein populrer File sich auf diese Weise auch schnell verbreitet.

Trotzdem ist eDonkey kein HiSpeed System. Aber das Angebot ist sehr gro und aktuell. An Musik, Filmen, ISOs und Programmen mangelt es nicht. Dennoch ist ADSL und Flat Vorraussetzung. Zumindest bei greren Files.

*Konsole*

*Vorbemerkung:*

In dieser FAQ soll es erst mal nur um die Konsolenversion von eDonkey gehen. Damit kann man das ganze bequem auf tty1 in der Shell laufen lassen und kann gelegentlich mal den Status des Downloads abfragen. Ganz unten in dieser FAQ beschreibe ich noch kurz wie man die GUI dazu installieren kann.

*Installation:*

Lade die statisch gelinkte Konsolenversion von eDonkey (>= V.59) runter. Am besten mit einem Downloadmanager, z.B. wget. Mit einem Browser wird es sehr wahrscheinlich Probleme geben. Um ein paar Extrafunktionen genutzen zu knnen sollte es zudem nicht die offizielle Version sein, sondern die Entwicklerversion: http://ed2k-gtk-gui.sourceforge.net/

Erst mal ein Verzeichniss in deinem Home Verzeichniss erstellen: mkdir -p edonkey

Jetzt entpackt du diese Datei in dem eDonkey Verzeichnis (kopieren): gunzip donkey*.gz

Die Datei solltest du nun umbenennen, damit es nachher beim scripten leichter wird: z.B. mv donkey_s_59-3 donkey_s
Der File kann je nach Versionen verschiedene Namen haben.
Aber umbenennen solltest du es auf jeden Fall zu donkey_s

*Startscripte:*

eDonkey bentigt eine Serverliste, da das Netz ja aus privaten Servern besteht. Diese haben in der Regel keine Standleitung sondern nur Flatrate. Das bedeutet die mssen sich gelegentlich mal ausklinken und dadurch ndert sich ihre IP. Jetzt knntet ihr die IP immer manuell durch anpingen per DNS rausfinden und das dann manuell eintragen. Bracht ihr aber nicht, denn das machen schon einige Server selbst und stellen dann eine neue Serverliste bereit.

*1. Script: Esel Script*

Erstelle die Textdatei ../edonkey/esel mit einem Editor (kedit, gxedit, vi, joe ...) und folgendem Inhalt:

#!/bin/sh
# Esel - Startscript
rm -rf server.met*
echo "Lade neue server.met..."
wget -q http://ocbmaurice.dyndns.org/pl/sli...er.met?download
./donkey_s

Die Adresse hinter wget -q kann sich von Zeit zu Zeit mal ändern. Sollte die Liste nicht mehr gehen, frag im Forum nach wo es eine andere gibt.

*2. Script: Startscript*

Erstelle die Textdatei edonkey mit einem Editor in /usr/bin/. Dazu sind Rootrechte ntig, also: su -c 'EDIT /usr/bin/edonkey'
EDIT bitte durch deinen Lieblingseditor ersetzen.

Inhalt:

#!/bin/sh
cd /home/USER/edonkey
nice ./esel

USER durch deinen Benutzernamen ersetzen. nice soll dafr sorgen das der eDonkey beim starten nicht so viele Recorcen belegt und denn Rechner ausbremst wenn er die teilweise sehr groen Files berechnen muss.

Jetzt noch die Rechte alle wieder richtig setzen: su -c 'chmod 777 -R /home/USER/edonkey' und noch: su -c 'chmod 777 /usr/bin/edonkey'

*Konfiguration:*

Starte das Programm jetzt in der Konsole / Shell mit dem Befehl: edonkey
Er sollte die Serverliste runter laden und das Progamm starten. Mit ? kannst du alle Befehle sehen. Bist in der reinen Shell, so benutze Shift + Bild Auf oder Bild Ab um den Rest des Textes lesen zu knnen.

Wichtig sind nun folgende Einstellungen:

> pass USER PASSWORT (Das kannst du vllig frei whlen)

> dumax X Y (Maximaler Download X, Maximaler Upload Y, fr ADSL: 85 10)
> line X (wie bei dumax)

> mcon Z (Anzahl der maximalen Verbindungen, muss hoch sein, Beispiel: 1000)

> auto (damit er sich automatisch immer bei einem Server anmeldet)

> asr (damit "tote" Server entfernt werden)

Damit sollte die Konfiguration in Ordnung sein und eDonkey sich nun automatisch einen Server suchen.

> vo (aktuelle Optionen ansehen)

*Benutzung:*

Start in einer XKonsole oder in der Shell (z.B. Strg + Alt + F1): edonkey

Sobald die server.met runtergeladen wurde, wird das Programm gestartet. Jetzt gibt es eine Reihe von Befehlen, wovon ich aber nicht alle nennen mchte. Eine Liste bekommst du mit ? angezeigt und falls diese fr deinen Bildschirm zu lang ist, kannst du mit Shift + Bild Auf oder Ab nach oben steuern.

Neue Suche:

s Wörter -Format

s = Search sucht nach einem oder mehreren Wrtern auf dem Server und bei seinen Clients. "s linux suse" wrde nach allen Files suchen in denen linux und suse vorkommen. Files bei denen nur eines auftaucht werden nicht angezeigt.

- Format kann z.B. sein: -Audio, -Video, -Pro, -Image

vr

vr = view results zeigt die gefundenen Files des Servers und aller seinen Clients an

xs

xs = Extended Search sucht den nchsten Server in der Liste nach dem File ab. Man muss xs so lange wiederholen bis alle Server durch sind oder man nach einem zwischenzeitlichen vr den gesuchten File gefunden hat.

d X

vr = View Results zeigt die gefundenen Files an und nummeriert sie durch. d 1 ld dann File 1 in der Liste herrunter.

vd

vd = View Downloads zeigt an welche Files gerade runter geladen werden, wieviele kB schon, wieviele noch, wieviel % verfgbar sind und wie schnell er gerade ist.

vu

vu = View Uploads ist das gleiche wie vd, nur fr den Upload an andere Rechner die bei dir Datenpakete runter laden.

Manchmal kann es auch wichtig sein die Prioritt eines Downloads zu ndern, damit ein bestimmter File bevorzugt wird. Die Nummer sieht man mit vd und umschalten kann man mit:

m X l
m X n
m X h

Das schaltet die Prioritt auf Low, Normal oder high.

Zudem gibts noch die Optionen:

m X p
m X r

Das steht fr Pause und Resume.

q

q = Quit beendet den eDonkey

*Schlussbemerkung:*

Den Befehl xs immer wieder einzugeben kann ziemlich ermdent sein. Schneller gehts wenn man einen Konsolenmauszeiger aktiviert hat. Dann fhrt man einmal xs aus und makiert dann diese ganze Zeile. Danach kann man einfach ein xs durch drcken der Mitteltaste seiner Maus ausfhren. Das geht erheblich schneller als manuelles eingeben.

Du musst übrigens die Download vor dem beenden nicht auf Pause stellen. Einfach beenden schadet den Downloads nicht. Beim nchsten Start wird er die Files neu berprfen um zu sehen welche Datenpakete noch fehlen. Er wird dann als Status "hashing" anzeigen. Darunter kann zeitweise deine Rechnerleistung leiden, aber das gibt sich wenn alle Files fertig bearbeitet sind.

*Erhöhung der Stabilität*

Wenn du Probleme mit "Speicherzugriffsfehlern" hast, kann es helfen die Optionen "Remove dead Server" und "Save Corruptet" abzuschalten: "asr -" und "save -"


*GUI*

Vorbemerkung: Du benötigt die Konsolenversion von eDonkey. Die GUI steuert diese dann.

Installiere die Konsolenversion und starte sie dann einmal. Nach dem Start muss dann einmal folgendes eingegeben werden:

pass USER PASSWORT (Das kannst du völlig frei wählen)

Danach beendest du wieder mit "Q" und "Y".

Download: http://users.aber.ac.uk/tpm01/guihome.html#GUI

Lade die neuste linux binary (unpacked,unzipped) runter und benenne sie nach edonkey_gui um und kopiere sie ins donkey Verzeichnis in der auch schon die Konsolenversion liegt. Mach diese Datei nun ausführbar:

chmod 777 edonkey_gui

Jetzt musst du wieder diese beiden Scripte Haben. Die eigentliche Änderung findet aber nur im Eselscript statt:

#!/bin/sh
# Esel - Startscript
rm -rf server.met*
echo "Lade neue server.met..."
wget -q http://ocbmaurice.dyndns.org/pl/sli...er.met?download
./donkey_gui

*Benutzung:*

Startet jetzt wie gewohnt mit: edonkey

Jetzt wird die neuste Serverliste geladen und dann wird die GUI gestartet. Sie fragt Passwort und Usernamen ab den du in der Konsolenversion festgelegt hast.

*Anmerkung:* Konsolenverion darf nicht gestartet sein !!!

Unter Optionen kannst du jetzt alles so einstellen wie schon in der Beschreibung zur Konsolen Version zu lesen ist. Stell das genauso ein wie es für die Konsolenversion beschrieben ist.

Zusätzlich gibt es noch ein paar weitere Optionen die nur in der GUI funktionieren.


Suchen und Download funktioniert jetzt benauso wie auf Konsole auch. Du lässt nach einem File auf dem Server suchen und wenn der geantwortet habt kannst du auf jeweils fünf weiteren Servern anfragen lassen indem du Extend drückst. Mit einem Rechtsklick mit der Maus auf den jeweiligen File kannst du dann seine Optionen ändern (Pause, Priorität usw.)

Der Rest sollte eigentlich einfach sein, so das ich wohl nicht weiter darauf eingehen muss.

----------


## hunter

Diese HowTo stammt von: gelber_hund 

*Files: Filme, Software, mp3 u.a.*

*Funktionsweise:*

Das eDonkeynetzwerk besteht aus vielen Servern und Clients, die auf die einzelnen Server connected sind. Startet man einen Download sucht der Client die anderen Clients nach dem File ab und behält diese in seiner "queue" (warteschleife) ist man an der Reihe, beginnt der Download.

Das Besondere ist, dass man von vielen CLients gleichzeitig downloaden kann und bereits der Upload gestartet wird, bevor man das File komplett hat, man kann dadurch auch wiederum von Clients laden, die das File ebenfalls noch nicht komplett haben - das führt zu einer schnellen Verbreitung.

*Anmerkung:*

Ich beschreibe hier nicht den "offizellen" edonkey, den man unter http://www.edonkey2000.com bekommt, sondern einen inoffiziellen, den MLDonkey !

*Installation:*

Man braucht den Client, den es unter:

http://freesoftware.fsf.org/download/mldonkey/

zum download gibt. Ich habe den *mldonkey-1.14.shared.i686-Linux.tar.bz2* genommen. Man sollte die neuste stable Version herunter laden.

Die Installation ist einfach: Datei entpacken und man erhält mldonkey und mldonkey_gui.
dann einfach mldonkey starten und anschließend die GUI.

Die GUI sollte nicht in einer XKonsole gestartet werden, da sonst beim schließen dieses Fensters mldonkey auch geschlossen wird.

Die Steuerung ist auch über Browser und Telnet möglich, nachdem der Client gestartet wurde.

*Konfiguration:*

zuerst braucht man Server in seiner Liste. Um diese zu bekomme, läd man siche eine server.met datei, z.b. bei http://bse.dnsalias.org/ed2k/index
herunter. Anschließend geht man in der GUI in die Konsole und gibt den Befehl server und den pfad zur server.met an.
z.b.: *servers /.../edonkey/server.met*
nun hat man eine Reihe von Server in seinem donkey.

wichtig ist auch, unter options den upload von 3000(!) auf ca 12KB/sek runterzustellen, wenn man DSL hat - sonst läuft gar nichts mehr!

*Benutzung:*

Als erstes muss man auf einen (beim mldonkey auch auf mehrere) server connecten. Dazu geht man unter Servers und macht einen Rechtsklick und "Select all" anschließend wählt man unten "Connect" und mldonkey versucht auf die server in der liste zu connecten (man kann in den Optionen eintsellen, auf wie viele server er gleichzig connected sein darf). Ist man auf einem Server, bekommt man automatisch dessen server.met, d.h. die Anzahl der Server in deiner Liste wird immer umfangreicher!

Ist man auf einem Server kann man unter "Queries" nach Dateien suchen.
Einfach den Namen der gewünschten Datei hinter search eingeben und unter "Media" die Art angeben (movie, mp3 usw) - danach auf "submit" und die suche geht los. Auf der rechten Seite bekommt man die Ergebnisse. Hat man etwas gefunden, das File auswählen und auf "Download".

Im Fenster "Downloads" kann man zum einen den Fortschritt seiner Files beobachten und zum anderen auch gezielt files downloaden.

Dazu geht man beispielsweisen auf die seite http://www.sharereactor.com hier sind sogenannte ed2k-links gelistet, die man beim im mldonkey allerdings nicht einfach anklicken kann um den DL zu starten.

Hierzu muss man den Link mit einem rechstklick und Verknüpfungsadresse kopieren in die zwischenablade kopieren und dann im mldonkey unter Download bei "ed2k" eintragen.

*Wichtig!* Den Link erst ab ed2k und nur bis zum letzten | - ansonsten wird er nicht erkannt!

Ist ein Download fertig kommt er im Download-Fenster von "downloading" (unten) nach "downloaded" (oben) - jetzt kann man mit "save all files" die Dateien speichern (sind bisher nur temps) - zu finden sind sie dann im donkey-verzeichnis unter Incoming.

*Beenden*

Unter Connections "kill core" wählen, damit wird der donkey beendet. Danach kann man auch die GUI schließen.

Schließt man nur die GUI, ohne "kill core", bleibt der client weiterhin aktiv und der Download geht weiter.

Ich denke mal, dass war das Grundlegende - wenn was fehlt/falsch ist - bitte verbessern

----------


## hunter

Diese HowTo stammt von: fs111

Netzwerk: OpenNap
OpenSource: ja
URL: http://lopster.sourceforge.net
Dateien: Alles von mp3 über divx bis jpg (Filme und Musik huptsächlich Englisch)

Lopster ist ein Client für das OpenNap, der freien Implementierung des Napster Protokolls, welches mittlerweile um viele Features erweitert wurde. Lopster ist in der Lage alle erdenklichen Dateien herunterzuladen. Er kann mit mehreren Servern gleichzeitg Verbindungen aufnehmen (mein Rekord waren 42), und unterstützt auch das herunterladen von einer Datei von mehreren Teilnehmern.

*Installation:*

Leider gibt es den aktuellen lopster nicht als binary, sondern er muss selbst kompiliert werden. Es sind zwar Versionen als rpm etc verfügbar, jedoch weisen diese nicht die tollen Features auf, also Finger davon!

Das kompilieren ist nicht weiter schwer, man sollte nur darauf achten, dass man die gtk-devel Pakete installiert hat, und dann geht es auch schon los:

Öffnet eine shell und gebt

cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.Lopster.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/lopster login

ein. Dann enter und bei der Passwort Frage noch mal Enter

Dann gebt Ihr einfach

cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.Lopster.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/lopster co lopster

ein um Euch die Quellen herunterzuladen.

Alternativ könnt ihr sie auch hier runter laden: http://lopster.sourceforge.net/main....Fsection%3Dcvs

So jetzt Wechsel in das Verzeichnis mit "cd lopsterXXX"

Dann gebt Ihr

./autogen.sh

ein und dann:

./configure --with-pthread --with-zlib
make
make install

Die Optionen hinter dem ./configure sollten die Oberfläche nachher schneller machen. Sie können notfalls auch weg gelassen werden.

*Konfiguration:*

Beim ersten Start öffnet sich ein Wizard, der Euch durch die Konfiguration leitet. Hier müsst Ihr die Verzeichnisse angeben, in denen die einzelnen Dateien landen sollen und auch welche Ihr zum tauschen freigeben wollt. (das sollte man auf jeden Fall tun, damit man nicht gebannt wird) WennIhr das erledigt habt, könnt ihr in die Servber liste gehen und mit einem Rechtsklick die Serverliste aktualisieren, und dann versuchen zu connecten. Ihr solltet ihn so konfigurieren, dass er es immer weiter versucht, so wächst die Zahl der verbundenen Server und auch die Anzahl der Dateien. Wenn Ihr dann mit Servern verbunden seid, könnt ihr Euch ans suchen machen. Die einzelnen Programmreiter sind eigntlich sehr selbsterklärend und auch auf deutsch, sie bedürfen also meiner Meinung nach keiner weiterer Erklärung.

*Sonstiges:*

Manchmal sieht es so aus als sei die GUi eingefroren, das täuscht aber, sie verhält sich manchmal etwas langsam. Ich denke, dass das mit dem Entwicklerstatus der Software zusammenhängt. Ich hatte bisher noch keinen Absturz und die Downloads laufen sehr schnell ab.

Bleibt Euch nur noch fröhliches saugen zu wünschen!

Grüße fs111

P.S.: Wenn Euch noch was wichtiges einfällt, was ich vergessen habe, dann postet es hier, oder schreibt mir.

----------


## hunter

Diese HowTo stammt von: Felix Z.

*Files: Mp3s, Videos, Bilder, Programme...*

*Funktionsweise:*

Limewire ist ein in Java geschriebener Gnutella Client, damit er funktioniert, müsst ihr euch am besten die neuste Version des JRE (Java Runtime Environment) von http://java.sun.com herunter laden. (Gibt es als RPM oder Tar Package).
Limewire bekommt ihr auf www.limewire.com.

*Installation:*

*Installation von Java:*

Für dieses Tutorial habe ich das RPM verwendet. Die Datei die ihr runterladet, heisst j2re.rpm.bin oder ähnlich.
Macht die Datei mit chmod a+x j2re.rpm.bin ausführbar und führt sie mit ./j2re.rpm.bin aus. (Root-Rechte!)
Danach erhaltet ihr die Datei j2re.rpm. Diese installiert ihr mit rpm -i j2re.rpm
Standartmässig werden die Dateien in /usr/java/j2re1.4.0 entpackt.
Wenn nicht , gebt rpm -ql j2re ein und schaut nach wo sie entpackt wurden.

Damit java in der Konsole als Befehl ausgeführt werden kann musst die "Path Variable" gesetzt werden.
Dazu tragt ihr in die Datei /etc/profile folgendes ein:

export JAVA_HOME=/usr/java/j2re1.4.0
export PATH=$PATH:/usr/java/j2re1.4.0/bin

Die Pfade müsst ihr natürlich durch die bei euch gültigen ersetzen.
Nun müsst ihr euch mit dem User neu einloggen und wenn ihr alles richtig gemacht habt, ist java als Befehl in der Konsole verfügbar.

PS: Versichert euch, dass das Paket kaffee nicht installiert ist. Wenn doch, deinstalliert es indem ihr rpm -e kaffee eingebt. (Root-Rechte!)

*Installation von Limewire:*

Die Datei die ihr runterladet, heisst LimeWireLinux.bin . Macht die Datei mit chmod a+x LimeWireLinux.bin ausführbar und führt sie mit ./LimeWireLinux.bin aus. (Root-Rechte!)

Nun startet (wenn java korrekt installiert ist) ein grafischer Installer, in dem ihr das Verzeichnis der Installation wählen könnt.
Wählt ein beliebiges Verzeichnis. Fertig.

Um limewire direkt in der Konsole als Befehl auszuführen, könnt ihr einen symbolischen Link einrichten.
Als Beispiel habe ich LimeWire in /usr/local/limewire installiert. Dort befindet sich die ausführbare Datei LimeWire.
Um einen symbolischen Link zu erstellen, gebt ln -s /usr/local/LimeWire /usr/bin/limewire (Root-Rechte) ein.
Nun ist das Programm durch den Befehl limewire ausführbar.

Falls das nicht funktioniert, könnt ihr immer noch, wenn ihr euch in dem Verzeichnis befindet, ./runLime oder java -jar LimeWire.jar eingeben, um das Programm zu starten.

*Konfiguration:*

Sobald das Programm gestartet ist, könnt ihr unter Tools --> Options könnt ihr euer Download Verzeichnis, eure Share Verzeichnisse, Max. Uploads, weitere Server und einiges mehr einstellen. Darauf will ich aber nicht eingehen, da es kein Problem darstellen sollte.

*Benutzung:*

Unter Search wählt ihr den Typ, nachdem ihr suchen wollt (Audio, Video usw) und gebt einen Suchbegriff ein.
Rechts erscheinen die Results, wobei ihr bei vielen Dateien ein Untermenü habt. Dies ist der Fall wenn mehrere User diese Datei besitzen.
Wählt eine Datei aus -->klickt auf Download --> Fertig.

PS: Keine Garantie auf Vollständigkeit / Richtigkeit, bitte macht mich auf Lücken / Fehler aufmerksam

----------


## hunter

Diese HowTo stammt von: Felix Z.

*Files: Mp3s, Videos, usw..*

*Funktionsweise:*

Gnut ist ein Konsolen-Client für das Gnutella Netzwerk, runterzuladen auf
http://www.gnutelliums.com/linux_unix/gnut

*Installation:*

Nachdem ihr euch die neuste Version von Gnut als tar.gz runtergeladen habt, entpackt ihr sie mit tar -xvzf gnut-0.4.xx.tar.gz.
Nun wechselt ihr mit cd gnut-0.4.xx in das neu entstandene Verzeichnis.

Jetzt folgt das obligatorische

./configure
make
make install

Hier sollte es keine Probleme geben, da man keine speziellen Libs etc. braucht.

*Konfiguration:*

Normalerweise braucht Gnut eine .gnut_hosts Datei (Dateien mit einem Punkt vor dem Namen sind im Normalfall unsichbar), die im /home/xxx Verzeichnis abgelegt wird, um zu die Server zu finden.
Diese könnt ihr entweder runterladen, oder aber ihr connected manuell zu einem Server und fordert eine Liste an.

Öffnet dazu eine Konsole und gebt gnut ein, um das Gnut zu starten.
Jetzt tippt ihr open gnutellahosts.com:6346, wartet einen Moment und gebt nun info ein, um zu sehen, ob er zu einem Server connectet. Sobald bei einem Server UP steht, gebt ihr update ein. Checkt jetzt noch einmal mit info, ob bei Host Stats eine größere Zahl als 0 steht... Wenn ja, könnt ihr das Programm beenden und habt nun eine .gnut_hosts Datei in /home/xxx

Startet das Programm erneut. Gebt jetzt mit z.B. share /home/xxx/public
euer Share-Verzeichnis an. Mit scan könnt ihr nachsehen, wieviele Files sich in eurem Share Verzeichnis befinden und wie groß es ist.

*Benutzung:*

Mit find name.mpg könnt ihr nach einer Datei suchen.
Er wird euch am Anfang sagen, dass er keine Files findet, aber das hat nichts zu sagen, da er ja erst noch suchen muss
Wenn ihr ein weiteres mal find (diesmal ohne einen Dateinahmen) eingebt, werden euch die derzeitigen Ergebnisse durchnummeriert angezeigt.

Wenn ihr jetzt Ergebniss Nr. 5 herunterladen wollt, gebt ein: get 5
Der Download startet - im Hintergrund. Um zu sehen, wie viel ihr bereits heruntergeladen habt, gebt into t ein.

Im folgenden noch ein paar nützliche Befehle um die Suche genauer zu machen:

_set search_extensions jpg_ - Setzt den Typ der zu suchenden Datei fest.
_set search_min_size 1000000_ - Setzt die minimale Größe der zu suchenden Datei fest. (1000000 entsprechen 1 MB)
_set search_min_rating 64_ - Setzt die minimale Anzahl der Sterne (Verbindungsqualität) fest. (32=1; 64=2; 96=3; 128=4)

Ich denke das sind die Grundlegenden Dinge über Gnut. Das Teil kann noch ne Menge mehr, steht aber alles auf deren Seite.

----------


## stefan.becker

Kapitel gelöscht, da Inhalt veraltet.

----------


## Felix Z.

*dctc + dc_gui (Direct Connect)*

*Files*: Alles

*Funktionsweise:*

Das Netzwerk besteht aus diversen Hubs; jeder dieser Hubs ist komplett unabhangig und kann bestimmen, wer sich zu ihm verbinden darf. Zum Beispiel brauch man fuer viele Hubs ein Minimum an gesharten Files. Wer also wenig anzubieten hat, kommt auch nur auf minder gute Server.
Direct Connect hat mehr von einer Community als andere Filesharing Programme; man chattet viel mit anderen Nutzern, verschickt private Nachrichten, führt Kontaktlisten usw...
Direct Connect ist DIE Alternative zu Edonkey. Das Angebot ist riesig, man muss eben nur auf den richtigen Hubs sein. Desweiteren sind die Downloadraten meist sehr gut.

*Installation:*

Die offizielle Seite von Direct Connect ist http://www.neo-modus.com
Einen offiziellen Clienten fuer Linux gibt es nicht, aber fuer Linux gibt es den dctc (Direct Connect Text Client) und die dazugehörige grafische Oberfläche dc_gui. Beides von http://ac2i.tzo.com/dctc/ runterzuladen.

Ladet euch von beiden die aktuelle Version herunter und entpackt sie mit 

_tar -xvzf dctc-x.xx.x.tar.gz
tar -xvzf dc_gui-x.xx.tar.gz_

Zuerst wird dctc installiert:

_cd dctc-x.xx.x 
./configure --prefix=/usr
make
su -c "make install"_

Möglicherweise muesst ihr noch die BerkeleyDB (libdb3) und die GLIB Header Dateien (libglib-dev) installieren, damit ./configure klappt.

Jetzt die dc_gui:

_cd ..
cd dc_gui-x.xx
./configure --prefix=/usr
make
su -c "make install"_

Falls nach ./configure die Fehlermeldung auftaucht, dass gnome-config nicht gefunden werden kann, dann müsst ihr libgnome-dev installieren.

Jetzt ist alles installiert und ihr könnt das Programm durch die Eingabe von dc_gui starten. 

*Konfiguration:*

Nachdem das Programm gestartet ist, könnt ihr unter "User Preferences" ein paar Angaben zu euch machen ...
wirklich wichtig ist aber, dass "Active Mode" "ignore IP" und "Dynamic IP" ausgewählt sind.
Weiterhin solltet ihr "enable uploads" und die Anzahl der gleichzeitigen Uploads (Slots) festlegen, damit die Hubs euch nicht kicken. Und natürlich müsst ihr möglichst viel sharen, sonst kann man es gleich vergessen...

*Benutzung:*

Klickt unter "Connect" auf "Public" - es wird erst einmal eine riesige Liste mit Hubs angezeigt.
In der Description des Hubs steht, was dort geshared wird und was ihr mindestens sharen müsst.
Die meisten Hubs sind durch Bots geschützt, die euch sofort wieder rausschmeissen, wenn ihr z.B. nicht über 10 GB Files habt.

Seid ihr erst einmal mit einem Hub verbunden, habt ihr viele Möglichkeiten:

- Unter "Find" den gesamten Hub nach Dateien durchsuchen
- Benutzer nach Dateien durchsuchen - Rechtsklick --> Search User
- Die Dateien von einzelnen Benutzern auflisten - Rechtsklick --> View File List
- Chatten
- Private Nachrichten schicken
...

Probierts aus *g*

----------


## hunter

*Files: Musik, Videos, Pics, Files ...*

*Funktionsweise:*

XNap ist ein Client für das OpenNap Netzwerk. Es besteht aus Servern, welche auf der offenen Protokollversion des Napster Protokolls laufen: OpenNap. Die Clients melden sich an möglichst vielen Servern an, wo dann die freigegebenen Files in deren Index aufgenommen werden. Über die Suche kann man dann Clients mit den gesuchten Files finden und von dort runter laden.

Damit ist XNap ein Client der das selbe Netzwerk nutzt wie der schon beschriebene Client Lobster. Allerdings ist XNap einfacher zu bedienen. Zudem muss er nicht compiliert werden. 

*Vorbemerkung:*

Es ist notwendig das Java bei euch läuft, da XNap auf Java bassiert. Das Run Enviroment Sun 1.4 oder Blackdown 1.3.1 genügt damit XNap funktioniert.

Mehr zum Thema Java findet ihr hier

*Installation:*

Auf Grund der Funktionsweise von Java (auf die ich hier nicht näher eingehen will) benötigt ihr nur einen schon vorcompilierten File: xnap.version.jar.

Download: http://freshmeat.net/projects/xnap/

Ladet euch am besten direkt den neusten .jar File runter (nicht .tar.gz und auch nicht .rpm).

Kopiert diesen File nach /home/USER/xnap/ (letzteres anlegen)

Dann legt ihr noch ein Downloadverzeichnis an: /home/USER/xnap/download/

Als letztes legt ihr dann noch ein Startscript in /usr/bin/ an: /usr/bin/xnap (als Root natürlich)

Script:

#!/bin/sh
cd $HOME/xnap/
java -jar xnap.version.jar (anpassen !)

Nicht vergessen das Script ausführbar zu machen: su -c 'chmod 777 /usr/bin/xnap'

Jetzt könnt ihr das Programm von jedem beliebigen Ort aus starten, mit: xnap

*Konfiguration:*

Beim ersten Start wird ein Assistent gestartet der euch alles nötige fragt. Danach sollte die Config abgeschlossen sein. Falls ihr noch was ändern wollt, könnt ihr das auch jederzeit im Programm selbst tun. Die Config sollte sehr einfach und eindeutig beschrieben sein, weshalb ich sie hier nicht näher beschreibe.

Falls ihr einen Router oder eine Firewall habt, achtet darauf das ihr den genannten Port frei geschaltet habt. Oder wählt einen Port aus der offen und noch unbenutzt ist.

Stellt ein das er die Serverliste selbst aktualisieren soll und sich dann automatisch anmeldet.

*Benutzung:*

Startet das Programm einfach und wartet bis er mehrere Server gefunden hat. Danach könnt ihr nach Files suchen und sie herrunter laden. Dabei ist die Option "Auto Download" hilfreich, da er dann den Client sucht von dem am besten runter geladen werden kann.

Desweiteren solltet ihr wenn möglich eine Menge Downloads starten und diese dann wieder löschen sobald einer vernünftig läuft.

----------


## hunter

*Files: Musik, Videos, Pics, Files ...*

*Funktionsweise:*

Gnutella ist ein Netzwerk das ohne Server funktioniert. Jeder Client kann sogleich ein Server sein, der einen Teil des Fileindex verwalten kann. Dadurch entsteht ein loses Netzwerk. Der Client kann dann Suchanfragen stellen und auch beantworten. Wurde ein File auf einem Client gefunden, so stellt er eine Verbindung her und läd den File runter.

Der Vorteil ist das es keine Server gibt die wie Napster und Audiogalaxy belangt werden können. Nachteil ist das man nur auf einen Teil des Gnutella Netzwerks zugreifen kann. Die Files sind also da, werden aber nicht unbedingt gefunden.

*Vorbemerkung:*

Weiter oben findet ihr schon zwei Anleitungen für Gnutella Clients. Limewire (Java) und Gnut (Konsole). Limewire enthält sehr viel Werbung und ist Spyware. Gnut ist für Konsole und daher nicht ganz so einfach zu bedienen.

Daher stelle ich hier kurz (!) zwei weitere gute Gnutella Clients vor.


*Gtk-Gnutella*

*Vorraussetzungen:* Compiler und Gimp Tool Kit (Gtk) müssen installiert sein

*Download:* http://freshmeat.net/projects/gtk-gn.../?topic_id=251

Ladet euch das neuste .tar.gz mit den Quellen runter und speichert sie auch eurer Platte.

*Entpacken:* tar vxfz gtk-gnutella*.tar.gz

*Compilieren:*

cd gtk-gnutella*
./configure
make

Sollte er fehlende Pakete melden, so installiert ihr diese einfach nach. Bei besonderen Problemen fragt ihr hier im Forum.

Installieren: su -c 'make install' oder su -c 'checkinstall' (wenn checkinstall installiert ist)

Start mit: gtk-gnutella

Konfiguriert alles und verbindet euch mit Servern / Clients. Danach könnt ihr Suchen und Downloads starten.


*Qtella*

*Vorraussetzungen:* Compiler und Qt müssen installiert sein

*Download:* http://freshmeat.net/projects/qtella/

Ladet euch das neuste .tar.gz mit den Quellen runter und speichert sie auch eurer Platte.

*Entpacken:* tar vxfz qtella*.tar.gz

*Compilieren:*

cd qtella*
./configure
make

Sollte er fehlende Pakete melden, so installiert ihr diese einfach nach. Bei besonderen Problemen fragt ihr hier im Forum.

Installieren: su -c 'make install' oder su -c 'checkinstall' (wenn checkinstall installiert ist)

Start mit: qtella

Konfiguriert alles und verbindet euch mit Servern / Clients. Danach könnt ihr Suchen und Downloads starten.

*Wichtige Anmerkung:*

Allerdings kann es sein das die eingetragenen Server nicht mehr erreichbar sind. In diesem Fall braucht ihr eine aktuellere Server Liste. Bei Qtella geht ihr so vor:

- Qtella starten, Unter Konfiguration/Generell "Speicher Rechnerliste" anklicken, "Speicher]-Button spcihert Einstellungen, qtella beenden.
- Unter http://qtella.sourceforge.net/ eine aktuelle Hostlist downloaden
- Qtella erneut starten und unter "Verbindungen" die Funktion "Datei lesen" auswählen.
- Ab und zu kontrollieren, ob eine neuere Liste vorliegt und diese dann downloaden und mit "Datei lesen" erneut einspielen.

Sollte das gleiche Problem bei Gtk-Gnutella auftreten, so sollte ein ähnlicher Weg möglich sein.

----------


## hunter

*Files:* Musik, Videos, Pics, Files ...

*Netzwerke:* OpenFT, Gnutella, Fasttrack und Open Napster

*Funktionsweise:*

giFT ist im Grunde eine Bibliothek die ein Filesharing ermöglicht. Darüber hinaus wird die Verbindung zu diversen Netzwerken über Plugins realisiert. Zur Steuerung muss man einen entsprechenden Client bereit stellen.

Zur Zeit gibt es Plugins für OpenFT (offenes FastTrack Protokoll), Gnutella, FastTrack und OpenNap. Beachtet auch das KaZaA und FastTrack nicht das gleiche ist. KaZaA benutzt einen abgeschlossenen Bereich wo nur KaZaA User rein können. Es gibt aber noch mehr Clients die das FastTrack Protokoll verwenden. Das FastTrack Plugin deckt somit alle FastTrack Netze ab. Zusammen mit OpenFT, Gnutella und OpenNap sind so 1,3 bis 5,7 PetaByte (also ca. 1300 - 5700 GigaByte) an Daten verfügbar.


*Download:*

- Zur Download Seite gehen: http://gift.sourceforge.net/download.php
- Oder direkt: http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...ease_id=171155
- Ladet euch dort folgends runter (aktuellste Version): gift, gift-gnutella und gift-openft

- Zur gift-fasttrack Seite gehen: http://developer.berlios.de/projects/gift-fasttrack/
- Aktuelle Version runter laden: giFT-FastTrack

- Zur gift-OpenNap Seite gehen:
http://gift-opennap.berlios.de/
- Aktuelle Version per CVS runter laden

- Zur giFTcurs Seite gehen: http://freshmeat.net/projects/giftcurs
- Aktuelle Version runter laden: giFTcurs

_Anmerkung:_ Sollte das compilieren Probleme machen, probiert es mal mit der jeweiligen CVS Version


*giFT compilieren und installieren:*

_Vorbemerkung:_ Damit giFT Pluginfähig ist, muss folgends installiert sein: libltdl3 und libtdl3-devel

- entpacken: tar vxfj gift-x.xx.x.tar.bz2 bzw. tar vxfz gift-x.xx.x.tar.gz
- ins Verzeichnis wechseln: cd giFT-x.xx.x
- Konfigurieren: sh ./autogen.sh
- Compilieren: make
- Installieren (als Root): make install (oder checkinstall)


*Plugins compilieren und installieren:*

_Vorbemerkung:_ Die Plugins müssen in Verbindung mit den compilierten giFT Quellen übersetzt werden. Daher muss dieses Verzeichnis exportiert werden:

- export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/Pfad/zu/giFT-x.x.x/lib (entsprechend Pfad und Version anpassen)

- OpenFT entpacken: tar vxfj gift-openft-x.xx.x.tar.bz2 bzw. tar vxfz gift-openft-x.xx.x.tar.gz
- Gnutella entpacken: tar vxfj gift-gnutella-x.xx.x.tar.bz2 bzw. tar vxfz gift-gnutella-x.xx.x.tar.gz
- FastTrack entpacken: tar vxfz giFT-FastTrack-x.x.x.tar.gz

- Plugins compilieren:

cd *openft* && ./configure && make && cd ..
cd *gnutella* && ./configure && make && cd ..
cd *FastTrack* && ./configure && make && cd ..
cd *OpenNap* && ./configure && make && cd ..

- Plugins installieren (als Root):

cd *openft* && make install (oder checkinstall)
cd *gnutella* && make install (oder checkinstall)
cd *FastTrack* && make install (oder checkinstall)
cd *OpenNap* && make install

- Jetzt wieder User werden: exit


*giFTcurs compilieren und installieren:*

_Vorbemerkung:_ giFTcurs ist zwar nur eine TUI (Text User Interface), aber sie ist der beste und am weitesten entwickelte Client. Daher sollte es compiliert werden. Darüber hinaus kann man später dann auch einen grafischen Client verwenden.

- Entpacken: tar vxfz giFTcurs-x.x.x.tar.gz
- Ins Verzeichnis wechseln: cd giFTcurs*
- Konfigurieren: ./configure
- Compilieren: make
- Installieren (als Root): make install (oder checkinstall)


*Konfiguration:*

_Vorbemerkung:_ Die Config Datei heißt jetzt ~/.giFT/giftd.conf. Daher muss ~/.giFT/gift.conf gelöscht werden, falls ihr die schon drauf habt.

Als erstes müsst ihr jetzt giFT konfigurieren (auch wenn ihr schon eine ältere Config habt), indem ihr in die Konsole eingebt: gift-setup

- Bei der Warnung was mit der alten Config geschehen soll, gebt "n" an.
- Vergesst nicht die Variable die Non-Zero sein soll auf "1" zu setzen
- Wenn nach den Plugins gefragt wird, dann muss folgendes eingetragen werden: plugins = OpenFT:Gnutella:FastTrack:OpenNap
- Der Down und Upload Stream wird in Byte/s angegeben: 1 kByte = 1024 Byte
- Den Rest könnt ihr entsprechend den Vorgaben oder eigenem Belieben einstellen (Incoming, Completed, Shares etc.)

_Freischalten von OpenFT:_

- giFT einmal an der Kommandozeile starten und wieder beenden (zum Anlegen der Configdateien)
- Die Datei "~/.giFT/OpenFT/OpenFT.conf" bearbeiten (Port anpassen, Kommentare "#" vor allen Optionen entfernen (falls nicht schon geschehen))
- Port "2119/TCP" freischalten in Firewall (oder zuvor eingestellter Port)

_Freischalten von Gnutella:_

- giFT einmal an der Kommandozeile starten und wieder beenden (zum Anlegen der Configdateien).
- Die Datei "~/.giFT/Gnutella/Gnutella.conf" bearbeiten (Port anpassen, Kommentare "#" vor allen Optionen entfernen (falls nicht schon geschehen))
- Port "1314/TCP" freischalten in Firewall (oder zuvor eingestellter Port)

_Freischalten von FastTrack:_

- Port "1214/TCP" freischalten in Firewall (oder zuvor eingestellter Port)

_Freischalten von OpenNap:_

- Verzeichnis ~/.giFT/OpenNap anlegen
- Datei "OpenNap.conf.template" aus dem "data"-Verzeichnis der Sourcen des Plugins nach ~/.giFT/OpenNap/OpenNap.conf kopieren
- Port "6699/TCP" freischalten in Firewall (oder zuvor eingestellter Port)


*Startscript:*

Jetzt ein Startscript erstellen (als Root):

/usr/bin/gift

#!/bin/bash
giftd -d
giFTcurs
killall -9 giftd

Noch ausführbar machen: chmod 755 /usr/bin/gift

Anmerkung: Wenn ihr eine andere GUI installiert, braucht ihr nur giFTcurs durch den neuen Clientnamen zu ersetzen. Der Rest bleibt gleich.


_Benutzung:_

- Startet jetzt ein Terminal in X oder geht in die reine Konsole. Gebt zum starten ein: gift
- Die Benutzung geht mit der Tastatur oder der Maus


*Alternative Clients:*

Eine Liste mit Links zu Clients findet ihr hier: http://gift.sourceforge.net/clients.php

Besonders herausgreifen möchte ich:

giFToxic: Ein GTK2-Client (allerdings noch in der Entwicklung): http://giftoxic.sourceforge.net/
Apollon: Ein KDE Client (relativ weit entwickelt): http://apollon.sourceforge.net

Hinweis: Einige Clients beherrschen noch nicht die Statistik die durch FastTrack und Gnutella kommt und zeigen eine viel zu geringe Anzahl an Usern und Files an. Suche und Downloads funktionieren aber trotzdem.


*Schlussbemerkung:*

- Ihr sollte alles regelmäßig updaten und auf den neusten Stand bringen

----------


## hunter

*Files: Musik, Videos, Programme, Bilder, ISOs*

Overnet soll der Nachfolger von eDonkey 2000 werden. Er befindet sich zwar noch in der Beta Phase, ist aber schon recht gut entwickelt. Die Tauschgemeinde von Overnet ist zwar noch erheblich kleiner als die von eDonkey, es ist aber schon einiges verfügbar. Der besondere Vorteil von Overnet gegenüber eDonkey ist das es nur noch wenige Server gibt die einen beim Einstieg ins Netz helfen. Diese haben in der Regel eine statische IP und so entfällt das ständige runter laden neuer Serverlisten.


*Installation:*

Erstellt nun in eurem Homeverzeichnis ein neues Verzeichnis: mkdir $HOME/overnet

Ladet euch die neuste Linuxversion des Clients runter und speichert ihn im overnet Verzeichnis: http://www.overnet.com/download.html

Wechselt ins Overnet Verzeichnis: cd $HOME/overnet

Entpackt nun den Client: gunzip overnet.version.gz (bitte an die Version anpassen)

Benennt ihn um: mv overnet.version overnet (bitte an die Version anpassen)


*Startscript:*

Nun habt ihr das Programm installiert. Was aber noch fehlt ist ein Startscript und die IP des Servers. Legt dazu folgende Datei als Root an:

/usr/bin/overnet

_Inhalt:_

#!/bin/sh
# Overnet - Startscript
ping -c 2 overnet.dyndns.org
echo ""
echo "boot IP 4665"
echo ""
cd $HOME/overnet
./overnet

Diese Datei muss ausführbar gemacht werden: chmod 777 /usr/bin/overnet

Start dann mit: overnet

_Anmerkung:_ Es kann natürlich sein das der Server vom Netz geht. In dem Fall bräuchtet ihr dann einen anderen.


*Konfiguration:*

Was Config und Benutzung von Overnet angeht, so lehnt sich dies stark an eDonkey an. Was also in der eDonkey Anleitung steht, gilt fast uneingeschränkt auch hier.

Benutzername setzen: name 

Down und Uploadspeed: dumax  

Linespeed: line 

Port setzen (meist nicht nötig): port ####

Maximale Verbindungen: mcon <1 - ...>


_Jetzt noch ein paar kurze Richtwerte, was ihr da einstellen solltet:_

- Der Name ist ziemlich egal. Da könnt ihr hinschreiben was ihr wollt. 

- Für den Download Speed solltet ihr etwas unter dem maximalen Download Speed eurer Internet Verbindung bleiben. Z.B. 60 - 80 für DSL

- Ähnlich der Uploadspeed. 10 für DSL

- Linespeed sollte etwas unter dem maximalen Downspeed liegen. Z.B. 80 für DSL

- Der Standard Port ist 4662. Habt ihr den nicht frei weil die Firewall ihn blockt oder ihr schon eDonkey laufen habt, dann müsstet ihr den Port ändern. Ansonsten kann er so bleiben.

- Die maximalen Verbindungen sind abhängig von den Files die ihr shared und was ihr runter ladet. 100 Verbindungen für Down und Uploads sind durchaus realistisch. 450 ist ein gängiger Wert. Genaue Kontrolle könnt ihr später mit der Option "vp" bekommen.


*Benutzung:*

Als erstes müsst ihr euch mal ins Overnet einklinken. Dies geschiet über den "boot" Befehl im Overnet Client. Die IP wurde per Ping ermittelt. Der Port dazu steht ebenfalls da. Also z.B.:

boot 80.136.145.54 4665

Mit "g" könnt ihr überprüfen ob ihr drin seid:

Beispiel: > g

(open)
ID: 67c6697351ff4aec29cdbaabf2fbe346
Users: 36044   Files: 0


Nun könnt ihr genauso suchen wie bei eDonkey und die Files runter laden. Die ed2k Links können auch in Overnet verwendet werden. Sofern die Files auch im Overnet vorhanden sind, können sie über Overnet runter geladen werden.

Um nicht alles doppelt zu erklären, scrollt bitte hoch zur eDonkey 2000 HowTo. Unter Benutzung werden alle wichtigen Befehle zum suchen, downloaden usw. beschrieben.

Weitere Hilfe erhaltet ihr mit: "?"


*GUI (von stefan.becker)*

Seit Version 0.44 kann Overnet über die von EDonkey 2000 bekannte GUI "ed2k_gui" gesteuert werden. Hierzu wird mindestens Version 0.5 von "ed2k_gui" benötigt.

Download der GUI unter:

http://ed2k-gtk-gui.sourceforge.net/download.shtml

Verfügbar sind RPM- und Debian-Pakete.

Alternativ als Sourcecode (tgz):

1) Entpacken mit "tar zxvf ed2k*tar.gz", mit "cd ed2k-gtk-gui_0.5.0" ins Sourceverzeichnis wechseln
2) Übersetzen und installieren mit "./autogen.sh", "./configure", "make" und "make install"

Aufruf nach Installation über "ed2k_gui". Zunächst erscheint ein Dialog, wo der Pfad zum lokalen Overnet-Client eingegeben werden kann sowie Benutzer, Kennwort und Port. Als Pfad z. B. bei Installation in "/usr/bin" einfach "$HOME/overnet/overnet" angeben.

_Anmerkung:_ Die GUI benötigt GNet. Dies ist in der Regel nicht installiert und muss daher vorher installiert werden:

RPM Download:

http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/se...&system=&arch=
http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/se...&system=&arch=

Downlaod gnet-Source unter:

http://www.gnetlibrary.org/

----------


## stefan.becker

Falls man eine Personal Firewall hat bzw. der PC an einer Hardware-Firewall hängt, müssen für das reibungslose Funktionieren Ports freigegeben werden.

Falls dies nicht möglich ist, kann man bei einigen Programmen zumeist einen "Firewall" Modus einschalten, der allerdings zumeist nur eingeschränkte Funktionalität zulässt.

Im folgenden eine Auflistung der verschiedenen Netzwerke und der standardmäßig verwendeten Ports.

Zu jedem Netzwerktyp werden einige Clients angegeben. Die Ports lassen sich in den meisten Programmen übrigens individuell einstellen.


*Fasttrack-Netzwerk*

Clients: Kazaa Lite (über WINE)

Ports:

- 1214, Protokoll TCP


*Gnutella-Net*

Clients: Qtella, GTK-Gnutella, Gnut, Limewire, ML-Donkey (Plugin in aktueller CVS-Version)

Ports:

- 6346, TCP


*Edonkey*

Clients: Edonkey, ML-Donkey, LMule, EMule (über WINE)

Ports:

- 4662, TCP
- 4666, UDP

In der Beschreibung zu ML-Donkey stand, das man am besten alle weiteren Ports von 
4660 bis 4670 mit TCP freigeben soll.


*Overnet*

Clients: Overnet Linux Command Line Client

Ports:

- 4662, TCP (verstellbar über "port" Befehl, z. B. "port 4663").

Laut Beschreibung wird der UDP-Port für eingehende Verbindungen zufällig gesetzt. Mit dem Kommando "uport" kann er umgesetzt werden, z. B. "uport 4666".


*Opennap bzw. Napster*

Clients: XNAP, Lopster, ML-Donkey (Plugin in aktueller CVS-Version)

Ports:

- 6699, TCP
- 6257, UDP


*WPNP bzw. WinMX-Netzwerk*

Clients: WinMX (über WINE), Lopster (WPNP-Emulation)

Ports:

- 6699, TCP
- 6257, UDP


*Soulseek*

Clients: ML-Donkey (Plugin in aktueller CVS-Version), PySoulseek (http://www.sensi.org/~ak/pyslsk/)

Ports:

- 2234, TCP
- 2242, TCP


*giFT*

- 1509, TCP
- 2211, TCP
- HTTP Port, individuell, siehe auch ~/giFT/OpenFT/OpenFT.conf, "http_port=..."
- Core Port UI, individuell, siehe auch ~/giFT/OpenFT/OpenFT.conf, "port=..."
- Core Port, individuell, siehe auch ~/giFT/gift.conf, "client_port=...", bzw. ~/.giFT/ui/ui.conf, "port=..."

- Gnutella Plugin: 6346, TCP
- Fasttrack-Plugin: 1214, TCP


*BitTorrent*

- 6881, TCP bis 6889, TCP

Man sollte bei BitTorrent einen ganzen Portbereich frei geben. Dabei sollte 6881 bis 6889 eigentlich ausreichen, auch wenn man manchmal von Portbereichen bis 6999 liest.


*Wichtige Anmerkung: Portbremse*

Die ISP geben es nur ungern zu, aber einigen von ihnen wurde bereits nachgewiesen das sie die Filesharing Standardports ausbremsen. Benutzt man dann z.B. 6881+ für BitTorrent, kommt man über wenige kB/s nicht hinaus.

Die Lösung ist aber ganz einfach: Die meisten Filesharing Clients erlauben es den Port zu ändern. Wählt dann einfach andere aus. Z.B. 5881+ oder 2214 statt 1214. So könnt ihr die Portbremse ansich recht einfach umgehen.


Falls jemand Ergänzungen hat oder Fehler sieht, bitte PN an mich, wird ergänzt oder korrigiert.

*Änderungen:*

18.05.03: Ports für giFT ergänzt
25.05.03: Ports für giFT-Plugins erweitert
26.5.03: Ports für BitTorrent, Gegenmaßnahme zu Portbremse

----------


## stefan.becker

Kapitel gelöscht, weil veraltet.

----------


## delforcer

*Wichtige Vorbemerkung:* Es gibt zur Zeit Probleme mit der Domain, so das man sich nicht mehr einloggen kann. Ihr müsst folgendes in die /etc/hosts eintragen:

38.115.131.131 sk2.slsk.org  
38.115.131.131 http://slsk.org
38.115.131.131 mail.slsk.org  
38.115.131.131 server.slsk.org

(Stand: 9.9.2003)


*inhalt
*

*1. vorwort und download 
2. installation
3. der erste start von pysoulseek und die ersten einstellungen

3.1 erste bild und beschreibung zu server-einstellungen 
3.2 zweite bild und beschribungen zu transfer-einstellungen 
3.3 dritte bild und beschreibung zu personalinfo-einstellungen 
3.4 vierte bild und beschreibung zu den miscellanoeus 

4. die einzelnen funktionen und buttons/fenster

4.1 chat 
4.2 private chat 
4.3 downloads 
4.4 uploads 
4.5 search files 
4.6 userinfo 
4.7 user-browse 
4.8 user-list 

5. befehle fuer den chat und fuer die privaten nachrichten
6. serverstatus
7. zusaetzlich: Python Ogg und Python Vorbis*

1. vorwort und downloads!
* zurueck zum inhalt*

heute will ich mal eine anleitung fuer ein fuer mich wichtig tool schreiben, naehmlich soulseek, oder besser gesagt *PySoulSeek* was soulseek fuer linux ist.
alle die vielleicht soulseek aus windows zeiten kennen, werden sich beim ersten nutzen von *PySoulSeek* wundern, da es doch anders aufgemacht ist.

aber kommen wir zuerst zu den downloads, welche man auch braucht. Gtk+ 1.2  (ist normalerweise auf den distibutioen dabei) Python 2.2.1 or newer (ist auch normalerweise dabei) wxPython 2.3.4 or newer (Gtk port) (das benoetigt man)
wer wissen welche version man von python hat, der soll ein terminal (console) oeffnen und dort einfach:
*python* 
eingeben.

(etwas in aenlicher art wird man dann sehen)
Python 2.2.2 (#1, Feb 24 2003, 19:13:11)
[GCC 3.2.2 20030222 (Red Hat Linux 3.2.2-4)] on linux2

zu beenden bitte *ctrl+d*_(strg+d)_

also bevor man also das pysoulseek installiert, muss unbedingt das *wxPython* installiert werden. man kann es als binary erhalten oder als source, entscheidet selbt was ihr nutzen wollt.


2. installation
* zurueck zum inhalt* 


nachdem ihr das wxpython installiert habt, dann koennt ihr euch das programm an sich besorgen:es sind alles direktlinks:pyslsk-1.1.2.tar.gzpyslsk-1.1.2-1.src.rpmpyslsk-1.1.2-1.noarch.rpm

zu der pyslsk-1.1.2.tar.gz
der source, nach entpacken kann man es einfach starten

zu der pyslsk-1.1.2-1.src.rpm
hier ist der gepackte sourcecode ist hier enthalten.
daraus kann man mit folgendem befehl eine richtige rpm erstellen,
der befehl ist der folgende, welchen man in dem terminal eingibt:
rpmbuild --rebuild namedersrcrpm.rpm 

zu der pyslsk-1.1.2-1.noarch.rpm
das ist hier eine normal rpm

ich persoenlich habe die letzte genommen.
nach der instaaltion, oeffnet ihr ein terminal (colsole)
wo ihr folgendes eingebt:
*pyslsk*

und dann startet sich das programm.
wenn ihr zu faul sein das jedes mal reinzuschreiben, dann koennt ihr einen starter basteln, und diesen in euere panel einbauen, das wie folgt geht.

ihr macht einen rechtsklick auf einen panel, und dort geht ihr zu *zum panel hinzufuegen* dann koennt ihr aussuchen was ihr den hinzufuegen wollt, in dem falle einen starter, also geht ihr auf *starter*.
als naechstes oeffnet sich ein neues fesnter wo ihr bei name den gewuenschten namen eintagen koennt, also beispiel halt pysoulseek.
allgemeiner name und kommentar koennt ihr freilassen, das ist unwichtig.
und bei befehl kommt *pyslsk* rein, und das war es dann schon.

3. der erste start von pysoulseek und die ersten einstellungen 
* zurueck zum inhalt* 

*3.1 erste bild und beschreibung zu server-einstellungen 
3.2 zweite bild und beschribungen zu transfer-einstellungen 
3.3 dritte bild und beschreibung zu personalinfo-einstellungen 
3.4 vierte bild und beschreibung zu den miscellanoeus* 


3.1 erste bild und beschreibung zu server-einstellungen 
* zurueck zum inhalt* 


nachdem alles installiert ist koennen wir es also starten.
und natuerlich muessen wir erstmal alles einrichten, wie name passwort und so weiter.

erste bild von soulseek

server settings: einfach auf das schon eingestellte lassen
login: dort kommt euer evetuell schon vorhandener oder neue nickname rein.
passwort: wie der name schon sagt
network character encoding: auch hier auf das voreingestellte lassen
listen on the first available port from this range: auch so lassen
toggle status "away" after *?* minutes of inactivity: das *?* steht fuer die minuten. sprich wer dort 30 eingibt, wird nach 30 minuten nichts tun auf "away" gesetzt


3.2 zweite bild und beschribungen zu transfer-einstellungen 
* zurueck zum inhalt* 


nun geht es in dem folgenden bild ueber ie transfer einstellungen:

transfer einstellungen

download dircetion: hier stellt ihr den ordner ein wie die ganzen downloads rein sollen. mit *choose* koennt ihr einen folder dann aussuchen.
share download directory: hier koennt ihr eben bestimmen ob euer downloadordner geshared werden soll, sprich in der wo die incomming files landen. haekchen rein oder raus ist alles was man tun muss.
share directory: hier koennt ihr weitere ordner aussuchen, wo die anderen eben ziehen koennen. per *add* sucht man den ordner aus. per *remove* entfernt ihr ordner und mit *rescan* aktualisiert ihr das ganze.
rescan shares on startup: auch hier reicht ein haekchen, wenn das aktivierst ist, aktualiesiert er bei jedem start die freigegebenen folder.
locally quere uploads if total speed exceeds: also das umschreibe ich mal mit einem beispiel. sagen wir mal ich stelle dort 10 ein, die naechsten user die von mir ziehen wollen stehen dann an (quere), wenn sie das limit von 10 ueberschreiten.
limit upload speed to: 6Kb nutze ich, wenn ich noch etwas nebenbei mache, wenn nicht dann setzte ich das automatisch hoeher. sprich hier stellt ihr ein mit wie viel speed die leute von euch ziehen duerfen.
ausserdem koennt ihr zustaetzlich einstellen fuer was das gelten soll, on nun fuer *per transfer* oder *total for all transfers*. wenn ich etwas tun will, dann setzte ich es fuer alle transfers.


3.3 dritte bild und beschreibung zu personalinfo-einstellungen 
* zurueck zum inhalt* 


und nun geht es um die persoenlichen einstellungen.

persoenliche einstellungen

self description: einfach eine beschriebung ueber sich selbst, es ist im grunde egal was hier drinnen steht.
picture: und hier kann man ein bild hochladen, entweder von sich selbst oder von irgendwas eben. per *choose* waehlt man es aus!


3.4 vierte bild und beschreibung zu den miscellanoeus 
* zurueck zum inhalt* 


und nun kommen wie zu *verschidenes*.

einstellungen zu verschidenes

log private chat by default: standartmaessig die privaten nachrichten speichern. sprich das koennt ihr einstellen, normalerweise ist es abgestellt, aber wer es moechte, kann es per haekchen aktivieren
log chatrooms by default: standartmaessig den chat speichern. auch hier das selbe wie oben, wobei ich das nicht unbedingt emfehlen ist, wenn man 
logs directory: hier koennt ihr das zielverzeichniss anlegen, also den ordner wo die ganzen logs gesammelt werden sollen.
return the max *?* results by search request: hier koennt ihr die *?*-steht fuer die maximale anzahl der suchergebnisse einstellen
(anmerkung: das funzt bei mir nicht...)
banned users: hier werden die von euch gebannten user aufgelistet, sprich solche die extrem viel ziehen aber selbst nix freigeben finden hier haeufig ihren platz.
ignored users: und hier werden die von euch ignorierten user aufgelistet, also die leute die euch belaesstigen durch private nachrichten oder im chat.
use custom ban message: hier koennt ihr euere eigene bannachricht einstellen, auf english waere gut, damit man versteht was gemeint ist.


4. die einzelnen funktionen und buttons/fenster 
* zurueck zum inhalt* 


so, nachdem wir das alles eingestellt haben, koenne wir uns dann auch verbinden.
und nun kommen wir zu den einzelnen fenster des laufenden pyslsk's.
hier folgend eine uebersicht...

*4.1 chat 
4.2 private chat 
4.3 downloads 
4.4 uploads 
4.5 search files/ suche 
4.6 userinfo 
4.7 user-browse 
4.8 user-list*


4.1 chat 
* zurueck zum inhalt* 


an der stelle befassen wir und mal mit den fenstern, das erste handelt ueber den chat.

chat

in dem ersten fenster sehr ihr in welchen channels ihr drinnen seid, wenn ihr in mehreren drinnen seit, und jemand schreibt in einem anderen channel, dann sehr ihr bei dem channelnamen das slsk logo. es gibt einmal das schreibfenster, und einmal eine uebersicht, wer reingeht oder rausgeht. die raeume koennt ihr auch als autojoin eintragen, das geht unter der userliste.
neben dem chat findet ihr eine uebersicht ueber die user, welche in den channel sich aufhalten. diese koennt ihr anschreiben, deren files durchsuchen und einfach so sich mit ihnen unterhalten. und neben diesem fenster habt ihr eine komplette uebersicht ueber die ganzen channels die es so gibt. bei *create* koennt ihr einen eigenen channel machen.


4.2 private nachrichten 
* zurueck zum inhalt* 


nun geht es um private nachrichten.

private nachrichten

hier kann man nichts weiter gross dazu sagen. hier sind eben alle privatnachrichten die ihr so erhalten habt zu finden.


4.3 downloads 
* zurueck zum inhalt* 


und hier kommen nun die downloads, hier werden alle files angezeigt, eben wie schnell sie sind oder ob ihr ansteht oder sonstiges...

downlaods

auch hier spricht das bild fuer sich...


4.4 uploads 
* zurueck zum inhalt* 


da wir eben die downloads hatten, sind nun die uploads dran.

uploads

auch hier gilt das selbe wie bei den downloads.
bloss koennt ihr eben hier auch die user browsen, was die so alles anbieten, auch anschreiben koennt ihr sie, eben alles was moeglich ist.


4.5 search files/ suche 
* zurueck zum inhalt* 


die eigenen downloads muessen ja irgendwie zu stande kommen, und das geht mit der suche...

search files/suche

bei diesem beispiel habe ich mal nach linux gesucht.
die suche kann *global*, *buddies* oder *joined rooms* durchgefuehrt werden.
bei *global* sucht er logischerweise alles ab. bei den *buddies* nur die leute die ihr auf euere buddylist eingefuehgt habt und bei *joined rooms* sucht er alle leute ab die sich in den channels befinden, wo man auch selbst drinnen ist.
sprich ihr geht euere suchanfrage in das obere fenster und dann enter und schon nach kurzer zeit werden die ersten ergebnisse angezeigt, es kann insgesammt eine weile dauern bis pysoulseek mit der suche fertig ist, daher nicht wundern, wenn auch nach langer zeit neue ergebnisse geliefert werden.
natuerlich koennt ihr auch gleiche mehrere suchanfragen starten.
dafuer einfach einen neuen begriff reinschreiben und dann erneut enter.
wenn ihr gefunden habt, was ihr wolltest, und pysoulseek nicht weiter suchen soll, dann muesst ihr auf *close and ignore* gehen, dann ist die suche beendet. wenn ihr hingegen nur close macht, kann es vorkommen, das sich eine suche weitere ergebnisse bringt und ein neues fenster aufmacht.


4.6 user info 
* zurueck zum inhalt* 


genug gesucht, nun wird mal geschaut von wem man zieht.

user-info

das ist etwas was viele leute nutzen, sprich sie beschreiben nicht unbedingt sich, aber meist kann man hier die regeln nachlesen, welche jeder user fuer sich gemacht hat. im soulseek-netz gilt das gesetz der fairheit, und da halten sie die meisten dran. sprich findet man einen user der von einem viel zieht, aber selbst nichts anbietet, so wird er meistens wortlos gebannt. aber nicht nur die "regeln" kann man hier sehen, sondern auch eventuell bilder von den leuten selbst, was aber eher sehr selten vorkommt. ich glaube ich habe mal 2 user gesehen die dort von sich ein bild reingepackt haben, na meist schau ich da auch nicht wirklich nach.
bei dieser ansicht hat man auch eine leiste, unter anderem *browse* und weiteres steht, die funktionen muesten ja klar sein...


4.7 user browse 
* zurueck zum inhalt* 


so nun gucken wir mal bei den anderen.

user-browse

wenn man einen user *browsed* dann kann man hier das ergebniss sehen.
auf dem bild ist das recht gut zu erkennen, man sieht eben welche ordner freigegeben sind und so weiter. wenn man weiss dass der user etwas bestimmtes hat, dann koennt ihr auch hier danach suchen, ohne sich durch die ganzen ordner zu quaelen.


4.8 user list
* zurueck zum inhalt* 


nun wollen wir mal einen blick in die buddylist werfen.

user-list

wenn ihr bestimmte user zu euere liste zugefuegt habt, dann koennt hier eben alle user sehen, auch deren status, sprich online oder offline.
auch hier gelten die selben funktionen, sprich browsen, anschreiben und so weiter.


5. befehle fuer den chat und fuer die privaten nachrichten 
* zurueck zum inhalt* 


auf den nun folgenden bildern koennt ihr die jeweiligen kurzbefehle sehen. damit geht so einiges schneller.[/color]

befehle fuer den chat
befehle fuer die privaten nachrichten


6. server status 
* zurueck zum inhalt* 


der serverstatus.
das macht sich recht gut, um nachzusehen, ob soulseek down ist oder nicht, da es in der vergangenheit oefters vorkam, das die server down waren.
serverstatus

7. zusaetzlich: Python Ogg und Python Vorbis 
* zurueck zum inhalt* 


desweiteren kann man sich python plunins fuer ogg und vorbis besorgen.
das wuerde ich allen denen ans herz legen, die ogg zum beispiel sharen.
damit das ganze ordentlich angezeigt werden kann, brauch man die folgenden plungins (direktdownloads)
pyogg-1.2-1.i386.rpmpyvorbis-1.2-1.i386.rpm
diese rpms sind auch wieder ausfuehrbare dateien (fuer red hat 9 gedacht).
hopepage: http://www.andrewchatham.com/pyogg/

da die oberen nur fuer red hat 9 bestimmt sind, muessen die nutzer von suse oder red hat (aeltere versionen) bei dem folgenden link gucken:

http://www.wxpython.org

fuer weitere links:
http://www.sensi.org/~ak/pyslsk/

die seite war mir ziemlich hilfreich, die meisten downloads habe ich von der http://www.sensi.org/~ak/pyslsk/
gelinkt.


dann mal viel spaß beim sharen und so weiter!
viel glueck!!!

*dank an:*
frijolito_todossantos (user aus dem pyslsk-channel "pyslsk")

_© by delforcer 2003
(geschrieben und gefertigt unter red hat 9)

-bei deadlinks bitte per PM melden_

del

FTF

* zurueck zum inhalt*

----------


## hunter

*Files:* Mp3s (Alben), Videos, Tonspuren, Programme...

*Funktionsweise:*

BitTorrent ist ein Peer2Peer Netzwerk. Es ist darauf ausgelegt höhere Geschwindigkeiten zu ermöglichen als z.B. eDonkey und dabei gleichzeitig die Sicherheit gegen Angriffe oder Spionage zu verbessern.

Eine genaue Beschreibung findet ihr hier: http://bitconjurer.org/BitTorrent/

Wichtig zu wissen ist, das es keine Suchfunktion gibt. Leute die etwas sharen wollen geben .torrent Files weiter, mit denen der Download gestartet werden kann. Solche Files gibt es auf diversen BitTorrent Seiten, welche ihr per Google finden solltet. Damit ist es dann möglich sowohl global als auch privat (in kleinem Kreis) Daten auszutauschen. Das veringert das Risiko Tauschende ermitteln zu können.

Was die Geschwindigkeit angeht, so kann ein einzelner File durchaus 80 bis 90 kB/s an Downloadspeed ereichen. Das ist bei eDonkey extrem selten. Bei BitTorrent jedoch nicht.


*Vorbemerkung:* Azureus ist ein Java Programm. Ihr benötigt also mindestens ein aktuelles JRE (>= 1.4.2)
-> Siehe hier: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=35241


*Installation:*

Offizielle Homepage: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/

Die JAR Version braucht noch SWT. Das ist eine spezielle Bibliothek für Java. diese müsst ihr also entweder installieren oder einfach ein Komplettpaket runterladen, das SWT gleich mitbringt. Ihr findet dieses Komplettpaket auf der Downloadseite in Form von: azureus*linux*.tar.bz2

- Entpacken: tar vxfj azureus-x.x.x.x.tar.bz2
- Umbenennen und verschieben: mv azureus-x.x.x.x ~/azureus -R

Falls ihr es nicht in eurem Homeverzeichnis haben wollt, dann müsst ihr die Variable INSTALL_DIR=... in dem Script ../azureus/azureus entsprechend ändern.


*Startscript:*

/usr/bin/azureus

#!/bin/sh
cd ~/azureus/
./azureus

Ausführbar machen: chmod 755 /usr/bin/azureus


*Portforwarding*

- Falls ihr eine Firewall habt, müsst ihr den Port 6881 freischalten
- Oder nachher in der Konfiguration von Azureus einen anderen Port einstellen


*Benutzung:*

- Start mit: azureus

- Ansicht -> Konfiguration
- Stellt die Konfiguration entsprechend euren Anforderungen ein
- Speichern und schließen (Kreuz neben "Konfiguration"-Karteikarte)

- Ladet euch eine .torrent Datei runter
- Datei -> Öffnen -> .torrent Datei
- Datei xyz.torrent auswählen und Download starten
- Alternativ kann man auch ein ganzes Verzeuchnis mit torrents importieren

- Ihr könnt nun jeweils zwischen Allgemein, Details, Teile und Dateien die Ansicht wechseln
- Ein Rechtsklick auf die Datei lässt euch einige Optionen benutzen (z.B. Start, Stop und Priorität)

*Anmerkung:* Die .torrent Datei darf erst nach Abschluss des Downloads gelöscht werden, weil sie zum Download benötigt wird. Aber auch zum Upload wird sie benötigt. Daher sollte sie auf jeden Fall noch längere Zeit zusammen mit der runtergeladenen Datei behalten werden, damit auch andere etwas davon haben. Das eDonkey Netzwerk wird durch "unsoziale Leecher" ziemlich ausgebremst. Mit BitTorrent soll dies nicht passieren. Stellt also bitte eure Resourcen, soweit es geht, anderen zur Verfügung, damit auch in Zukunft Geschwindigkeiten von über 80 kB/s möglich bleiben.

*Schlussbemerkung (wichtig):* Bevor ihr das Programm beendet müsst ihr eure Downloads auf jeden Fall stoppen und beim nächsten Start dann manuell wieder starten. Ansonsten verwirft das  Programm runtergeladene Pakete anstatt sie zu speichern. Ihr müsstet dann wieder da anfangen wo ihr vor diesem Download aufgehört habt.

----------


## hunter

*Files:* Mp3s (Alben), Videos, Tonspuren, Programme...


*Funktionsweise:*

BitTorrent ist ein Peer2Peer Netzwerk. Es ist darauf ausgelegt höhere Geschwindigkeiten zu ermöglichen als z.B. eDonkey und dabei gleichzeitig die Sicherheit gegen Angriffe oder Spionage zu verbessern.

Eine genaue Beschreibung findet ihr hier: http://bitconjurer.org/BitTorrent/

Wichtig zu wissen ist, das es keine Suchfunktion gibt. Leute die etwas sharen wollen geben .torrent Files weiter, mit denen der Download gestartet werden kann. Solche Files gibt es auf diversen BitTorrent Seiten, welche ihr per Google finden solltet. Damit ist es dann möglich sowohl global als auch privat (in kleinem Kreis) Daten auszutauschen. Das veringert das Risiko Tauschende ermitteln zu können.

Was die Geschwindigkeit angeht, so kann ein einzelner File durchaus 80 bis 90 kB/s an Downloadspeed ereichen (DSL 768). Das ist bei eDonkey recht selten. Bei BitTorrent jedoch nicht.


*Vorbemerkung:*

BitTornado beruht auf Python und die GUI auf wxPython. Es wird daher mindestens Version 2.0 von Python benötigt was aber in aller Regel bei jeder Distribution dabei sein sollte. Auch eine aktuelle wxPython Version sollte dabei sein.

BitTornado ist somit eine Alternative zu Azureus. Zwar bietet es viel weniger Funktionen als Azureus, aber als wxPython Programm ist es wesentlich schneller als Azureus, das in Java geschrieben wurde. Die Funktionen die man am dringensten benötigt sind auch bei BitTornado bereits integriert. Wer also einen kleinen, schnellen Client mit nur den wichtigsten Funktionen einem etwas schwerfälligeren aber mächtigeren BitTorrent Client vorzieht ist mit BitTornado gut beraten.


*Installation:*

Offizielle Homepage: http://bittornado.com/

Ladet euch dort die neuste Version runter (Source Package). Das kann auch ruhig die Experimental (z.Z. V.0.3.1) sein.

_Entpacken:_ tar vxfz BitTornado*.tar.gz
_Installation:_ su -c 'cp BitTornado* /opt/bittornado -R' (eventuell anpassen !)
_Rechte setzen:_ su -c 'chmod 777 /opt/bittornado -R'

Alternativ könnt ihr es natürlich auch ins Homeverzeichnis oder einen beliebigen anderen Ort kopieren.


*Startscript:*

/usr/bin/bittornado

#!/bin/sh
cd /opt/bittornado
python btdownloadgui.py

_Ausführbar machen:_ chmod 755 /usr/bin/bittornado


*Portforwarding:*

Der Standard Portbereich von Bittorrent ist: 6881+. BitTornado hat als Standard 6881 - 6999 eingestellt. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist das zu viel. 6881 - 6889 sollte völlig ausreichen. Unter "Prefs" könnt ihr das im Client einstellen (danach Neustart erforderlich).


*Benutzung:*

Start mit: _bittornado_

Nachdem ihr Das Programm gestartet habt wird nach einer Torrent Datei gefragt. Wählt dazu eine beliebige aus. Dabei ist es zunächst nicht wichtig ob der Tracker dieses Torrents überhaupt noch aktiv ist. Danach wählt man noch aus wohin die Datei gespeichert werden soll.

Nun solltet ihr zunächst die Konfiguration des Clients vornehmen. Klickt dazu auf "Prefs".

Die meisten Einstellungen hier sollten beibehalten werden. Was ihr aber ändern müsst ist der "Standard Speicherordner", "Downloadspeed" und "Uploadspeed".

Der Standard Speicherordner ist der Ordner der euch beim Torrent Speichermenü als erstes angeboten wird, so das er an sich sofort übernommen werden kann.

Der Downloadspeed sollte etwas unterhalb eures maximal möglichen Speed liegen. Stellt ihr ihn auf 0 ( = unendlich) kann es euch passieren das die Leitung voll ausgelastet wird und ihr nicht mehr im Internet surfen könnt. "80" wäre z.B. ein guter Wert für DSL.

Der Uploadspeed ist in Profile eingeteilt. Leider ist das etwas unglücklich gewählt. So fängt DSL erst bei 10 kB/s Minimum an. Bei einem Maximum von 16 kB/s kann das schon zu Problemen führen. Besonders wenn man mehrere Downloads gleichzeitig laufen lasst. In dem Fall stellt einfach das Profil auf ISDN, dann könnt ihr auch geringere Werte einstellen. Sowohl Profil als auch Uploadspeed könnt ihr auch in der GUI selbst einstellen.

_Anmerkung:_ Bei mehreren gleichzeitigen Up bzw. Downloads verhalten diese sich unabhängig voneinander. Ihr müsst dann den Download und Uploadspeed entsprechend aufteilen. Also z.B. 40 kB/s Down und 5 kB/s Up.

Ein Bug des Clients ist das die Fenster nicht die richtige Größe haben. Zieht also den unteren Rand etwas weiter nach unten. Dann könnt ihr auf den Save Button klicken. Danach solltet ihr das Programm beenden und neu starten.

Nach dem Neustart wählt ihr einfach noch mal den Torrent File aus. Da der Download bereits begonnen wurde erscheint nun sofort die Download GUI.


*Schlussbemerkungen:*

Bei der Konfiguration des Clients solltet ihr euch vor Augen führen wie das BitTorrent Netzwerk funktioniert. Stellt also den Upload so hoch wie es eben für euch vertretbar und möglich ist. Bei DSL dürfen das ruhig 5-10 kB/s sein. Und lasst die Dateien möglichst lange aktiv. Schließlich wünscht ihr euch das von anderen für den Download ja auch.

Der Share Ratio Wert gibt das Verhältnis von Download zu Upload an. 0,5 bedeutet also das ihr die Hälfte der Menge die ihr runter geladen, auch wieder hochgeladen habt. Das mag euch lästig vorkommen aber je eher jeder abbricht desto eher bricht der Download bei allen Beteiligten ein. Benimmt sich jeder so "asozial" ist es kein Wunder wenn nachher kaum einer über wenige kB/s bei Downloads hinaus kommt.

Um dem entgegenzuwirken entstehen immer mehr ALTs (Anti Leeching Tracker). Dort wird euer Shareratio auf dem Server gespeichert. Alles was über 0,5 ist wird noch ohne Verwarnungen akzeptiert. Ihr müsst dann aber damit rechnen das ihr z.B. neue Torrents erst nach 12 Stunden oder so runter laden dürft. Fällt euer Shareratio auf weit unter 0,5 (habe z.B. schon 0,17 gesehen) dann wird man sicher bald verwarnt und wenn man sich nicht bessert wird man rausgeworfen.

Der Grund für diese Maßnahmen ist mit der Architektur von Bittorrent zu begründen. Es kann nicht sein das wenige Leute ihren Upload zur Verfügung stellen damit viele etwas runterladen können, diese sich dann aber nicht länger daran beteiligen wollen.

----------


## king_of_R&R

hallo, 

ich wollte, der Vollständigkeit halber ein Howto für ein für mich recht wichtiges P2P-Netz hinzufügen: Furthur.  

Homepage: http://www.furthurnet.com/

Es handelt sich hier um ein Netzwerk, in dem nur dateien getauscht werden dürfen, die jeder legal downloaden darf ich halte Furthur für ein recht schnelles p2p-Netzwerk, denn Übertragungsraten von 10kb/s sind eigentlich garantiert. Es sind meistens live-audio oder live-video mitschnitte von Konzerten, die getauscht werden. Das sind meistens .flac (free lossless audio compression) oder .shn (shorten) dateien. Die kann man aber ohne probleme mit xmms (diskwriter-Plugin) und oggenc nach ogg konvertieren, wenn man die riesigen Dateien nicht auf der Platte haben will, und die Qualität nicht so wichtig für einen ist.   :Wink:  

Es sind also nur Mitschnitte von Bands vorhanden, die sich dafür bereit erklärt haben, dass ihre Mitschnitte geshared werden dürfen. 
Es sind auch einige etwas bekanntere unter ihnen.. mir fallen da z.B. ACDC, jimi hendrix, mark knopfer, grateful dead, phish und neil young ein..   Eine volle Liste kann man hier einsehen: 
http://furthurnet.org/bandlist/

1. Java-Client installieren: 
von hier: http://sourceforge.net/projects/furthurnet/   den neusten Java-Client herunterladen (ist hier ein .tar -File) 

Das Tar-Archiv mit   "tar xvf furthurXXX.tar"  entpacken (für X deine Version angeben und natürlich die " nicht in die Konsole eintippen... )

Dann mit "cd FurthurXXX" in das verzeichnis wechseln, in das du es entpackt hast.

Dann mit "su" root werden.

Jetzt  "make install" eingeben.  

Und letzendlich den Client als nicht-root mit "furthur" starten. 

Nun solltest du dir gleich einmal einen nicknamen dort auswählen. 
Dann wird er sich zum Netzwerk verbinden. 

Nun kannst du unter "search" oben auswählen, ob du Audio- oder Video-Mitschnitte downloaden willst. Unten kannst du die Suche dann noch weiter einschränken. 
Der Rest ist selbsterklärend. 

Viel Spaß mit Furthur!

Ein paar links noch: 
http://etree.org <--Bandliste und viele Informationen über furthur...
http://wiki.etree.org/index.php?page=SeedingGuidelines <--infos, welches Format die daten haben müssen, damit man sie seeden kann. 
http://www.etree.org/linux.html die linux-anleitungen, wie man z.B. eine shn-cd brennt. 
http://www.etree.org/shnutils/xmms-shn/  <--xmms-Plugin für shn
http://www.freshports.org/audio/xmms-flac/  <--xmms-Plugin für flac

http://bt.etree.org <--hier gibt es viele Torrent-Dateien von zwar nicht allen, aber den meisten Bands, die auch in furthur vertreten sind. Auch die sind alle Trading-freundlich. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte jemandem helfen

gruß
king_of_r&r

----------


## hunter

*Files:* Mp3s (Alben), Videos, Tonspuren, Programme...


*Funktionsweise:*

Siehe oben (Azureus, BitTornado)


*Vorbemerkung:*

ABC beruht wie BitTornado auf Python und wxPython für die GUI. Der Vorteil ist aber das die GUI wesentlich mehr zu bieten hat. Der Nachteil, die aktuelle Version wird noch als Alpha bezeichnet. Das bedeutet sie hat ein paar Fehler, die die gebotene Leistung aber durchaus ausgleichen kann.


*Installation:*

Download: http://sourceforge.net/projects/pingpong-abc/

Ladet euch die aktuelle Linuxversion herunter. Sie ist schon etwas älter und wird als Alpha bezeichnet, aber das macht nichts. Sie funktioniert gut.

Enpacken: _tar vxfz ABC-Linux-V.2.4.3-alpha.tar.gz_

Installation: _su -c 'mv ABC-Linux-V.2.4.3 /opt/abc && chmod 777 /opt/abc -R'_


*Startscript:*

/usr/bin/abc

_#!/bin/sh_
_cd /opt/abc_
_python abc.py_
_rm ~/pingpong-abc* -f_


*Benutzung:*

Start mit: _abc_

Unter _Tools -> Tweak_ könnt ihr die Standardbreite eures Programms wählen und welche Spalten angezeigt werden sollen.

Unter _Action -> ABC Preference_ könnt ihr Port und weitere Einstellungen vornehmen. Das Advance Setting scheint nicht zu funktionieren, enthält aber ansich auch nichts was man ändern sollte.

Und unter _Action -> Global Upload Setting_ stellt ihr euren Upload ein.


Ansonsten könnt ihr dann über die Haupt GUI ein Torrent entweder per URL oder per Angabe des runtergeladenen Torrentfiles starten. Wichtig ist aber das ihr ABC nicht verschiebt oder das Torrent (im ABC Verzeichnis !) löscht wenn es noch im Client selbst aktiv war oder ist. Das kann sonst Ärger machen. Wenn dann vorher den Download per remove in ABV entfernen.

Desweiteren scheint sich ABC nur per _Action -> Exit_ beenden zu lassen. Es ist zu empfehlen die Downloads vorher auf Pause zu schalten.

----------

